
The smug style in American liberalism - stcredzero
http://www.vox.com/2016/4/21/11451378/smug-american-liberalism
======
pohl
_...predicated on the belief that American life is not divided by...policy
divergence..._

We've arguably been in a post-policy era of American politics for a few years
now, so such a belief would not be entirely unjustified.

------
Randin
Fantastic, looking forward to their discussion about the down fall of the
Conservatives.

~~~
cafard
It appeared that 2016 would see end of the romance between populism and
conservatism; however, it may simply show who's boss in the relationship.

